# KISS 4 GERD and Coping with IBS



## CHAD_C (Mar 17, 2021)

My keep it simple stupid miracle cure for GERD. I'm 60 now from the mid 1980's to the later 1990's I was a regular consumer of the large bottle of tums with acid-reflux heartburn, so bad it would radiate into my teeth, basically on the road to esophageal cancer. Then one day, my younger brother suggested hot tap water, something he heard during his air force stint. So, from then on, whenever I experienced heartburn, I would drink hot tap water, as hot as I could stand. It would instantly release any trapped gases.

Later on, I learned that you should never neutralize stomach acid with anything other than baking soda (sodium bicarbonate naturally produced by our bodies) because the acid reflux is telling you your stomach is low on stomach acids. Excess burping is indication your stomach acids are too low, while farting indicates the good stomach bacteria is out of wack. Apple cider vinegar will reset the acids and bacteria along with exercise. Inactivity is the fastest way to lower the good gut bacteria and working up a sweat instantly starts to reset it.

I think it was in my mid 30's, when I was given the IBS diagnoses via barium test. I was pitching a baking product and consuming lots of raw cookie dough. I never did any drastic diet change, other than, avoiding the over consumption of raw dough. Or changing beers, when my stomach could no longer tolerate the brand. And, mostly stopped drinking my beer on ice, which put my esophagus into spasm on several occasions, probably why some claim you shouldn't drink anything colder than room temperature.

In the last few years, my IBS had resurfaced with the additional discovery that I likely suffer from psoriasis, psoriatic arthritis and maybe even gout too, after binge consummation of 2 liter colas, tortilla chips and a guacamole diet, due the onset of some extremely stressful events.

Initially, using the apple cider vinegar (with the mother), lemon water, cayenne pepper flush to evacuate my bowels of the backup. I must of ###### five loads straight in one sitting. While wiping I had discovered if you gently push the anus sphincter back in the fecal matter will continue to flow.

In my more recent stressful times, it has come to my attention you can assist your digestive flow by rolling the sole of your left foot on something like a shaving cream can in order to coax the poop out, it's an accupressure point.

Additionally, my most recent digestive coping mechanism is peppermint tea with collagen, turmeric, lemon and a sprinkle of cinnamon. It instantly soothed my digestive track that was like a raw nerve and shortly thereafter I had a normal sized and shaped poop. I don't do doctors or medications preferring to go to the natural source most of those synthetics are hoping to mimic usually at jacked up prices, besides their propensity to over prescribe antibiotics, when there's natural ones like garlic or coconut oil etc.

Do yourself a favor and follow some of the you tubers like Dr. Axe or Dr. Eckberg.

EDIT ADD: I should've mentioned I've gone to a non inflammatory diet been drinking green tea for years and doing vitamin supplementation, due the onset of various frozen joints and joint pain. If u have propensity for gout B12 and Niacin B3 can aggravate it B6 counter acts that. So, if going heavy on sugars and crabs keep critical eye on B vitamins intake. Energy drinks are loaded with them. I had a blood test in 2018 low vit D, and low folate or B12 elevated homocysteine an inflammation marker.

The reason I posted was because I'm starting to feel normal again. I had been able to moderately drink beer as long as I included a vitamin C twist: Lime, lemon, or orange. You need your fruits and vegetables get off processed sugar laden corporate gruel they market as healthy read their damn labels. We're swimming in sugar with western science's low fat diets.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

This is interesting, I will check out Dr. Axe and Dr. Eckberg on YouTube


----------

